# Top 100 = sub 10



## Faz (Aug 15, 2010)

The top 100 persons in the WCA database are now sub 10, thanks to onionhoney getting a 9.08 at the Shanghai Open 2010


----------



## qqwref (Aug 15, 2010)

In single solve, right?

My god... my 9.97 is almost out of the top hundred...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 15, 2010)

qqwref said:


> In single solve, right?
> 
> My god... my 9.97 is almost out of the top hundred...



And very well could be after 1-2 more comps.


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 15, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> The top 100 persons in the WCA database are now sub 10, thanks to onionhoney getting a 9.08 at the Shanghai Open 2010



Oh really. That's even more surprising than the result itself.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2010)

Bump. Top 100 results is sub 9 (I'm guessing this happened recently )


----------



## Olivér Perge (Oct 21, 2010)

What is even more scarier: Top10 = sub8.


----------



## Andreaillest (Oct 21, 2010)

Cubing really has come a long way. I remember when I thought any sub 20 solve was fast.  Now we have people averaging 9 secs. Crazy...


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 21, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Bump. Top 100 results is sub 9 (I'm guessing this happened recently )


 
Impressive. Is it the same as this?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24684-3x3x3-top-100-results-are-now-sub-9!


----------



## Dimeg (Oct 21, 2010)

looks like we just have to wait for a sub 7 solve in competition? who will it be..


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 21, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Impressive. Is it the same as this?
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24684-3x3x3-top-100-results-are-now-sub-9!


 
Yeah... couldn't find that. I suck at the new forum search. I had to find this through Faz's profile, as searching wasn't reaching it >_<


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 10, 2012)

bump,
only 2 more to make the top 50 sub 8


----------



## Godmil (Apr 10, 2012)

Ooh, and the top-50 average is sub-10.


----------



## A Leman (Oct 26, 2013)

Bump:
* Sub 8*

This is quite amazing actually. GJ everyone!


----------



## fastcubesolver (Oct 26, 2013)

this is insane!


----------



## Iggy (Oct 26, 2013)

Wow, awesome!


----------

